# Audi Q7 SLine. Complex detailing and Everglass coating.



## Alasar

Hi!

Audi Q7 S-line from our loyal client who loves the car is always looked "like just from the motor show"
Car mileage at the time of work was 13 000 km.
The task was to wash the car as much as possible from all sorts of impurities, refresh body and make a general cleaning in the salon.

Let's start with the technical part.
At first we clear the engine compartment.

Engine before:









Wash with Koch Chemie Golden Star dielectric. Subsequent conservation with Koch Chemie Motorplast. Result after:









We took off rims and started to clean the wheel arches and suspension elements.
The front arches before:









after:









Pre-wash with Koch Chemie Golden Star. Than we washed more thoroughly with
Greenotex Turbo Force Cleaner. Aluminium levers were cleaned with FELGENREINIGER K VISKOS from Koch Chemie.
The brake system was cleaned from the metal inclusions whth Iron X from CarPro:









Cleared from bitumen with Koch Chemie TeerWasche:









from another angle:









after:









In more detail:




































rear arches - condition before:









after:


















final result:










Absolute cleanliness is everywhere:









Finished with washing, we started polishing. Door jambs as usual were in poor condition:









Despite the low mileage, the windshield has appeared fine scratches by windshield wiper. Easy polishing was performed with paste Sonax Glaspolitur on Fedora CarPro circle.

It was:









and then:









Switched to the body. Paintwork in very good condition, but still in some places small scratches are present, which appeared as a consequence of cleaning with clay at the car wash.

Polishing on Bigfoot with paste Sonax Perfect Finish on a yellow circle native Rupes.









































































All chips have been touched up:


















The final step was the application of Everglass Platinum + Everglass Sample coat on the body and vehicle wheels (the client has already called, and said that the hydrophobic just crazy!!!)

All glass circle was coated with antirain Aquapel.

There are no photos in the cabin, as there is almost perfect cleanliness. We just refreshed leather and brushed mats.



























































































Final promo video:






Thanks for watching!


----------



## camerashy

Great turnaround, loved the before and after photos, great job.


----------



## chris.t

Top job on a cracking car


----------



## alfajim

great work


----------



## tonyy

Stunning work :thumb:


----------



## President Swirl

Sterling effort my friend.


----------



## ALANSHR

Top job, very nice Q7 with v nice wheels


----------



## isctony

wow wow wow - stunning! That is all I can say!


----------



## gibbo555

Stunning work my friend, impeccable studio, excellent attention to detail and very nice video :thumb:


----------



## Matt_Nic

I see it's getting used offroad a lot


----------



## Popes11

Outstanding job, congratulations


----------



## detailR

Lovely turn around. Great work


----------



## egn805

perfect work


----------



## littlejack

Nice work. Always liked these just in white.


----------



## mac1459

out standing work 
mac


----------



## Andyblue

Wow, now that's attention to detail and a very nice finish, well done


----------



## maxw

Outstanding work
And what a turn around stunning

What did you use to do the wheel arches as there a pain as there a carpet type wheel arch liner

Also what did you clean the alloy wishbones etc?

Thanks


----------



## GP Punto

Really impressive work, superb turnaround.


----------



## enc

great job !

more photos of the work space please :argie:


----------



## bazz

great job and wow them arches come up like new


----------



## rinns

great stuff, like these wheels but do not like the price! OEM will stay on mine for now....


----------



## Njs71

:doublesho:doublesho Outstanding work, Absolutely stunning finish.

Hmm, something to aspire to.


----------



## okennedy

Stunning, stunning work, vehicle looks amazing!


----------

